# Sub-Contractor in Fox Valley, Wisconsin



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

I am interested in picking up an additional Sub-contractor for one of my routes in Appleton, Wisconsin.

Requirements:
1.) RELIABLE TRUCK .
2.) Salter. (Preferred, not required)
3.) Caution Lights.
4.) Snow plowing liability Insurance.

Please feel free to call me with any questions at 920-721-9696.


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

*Still looking*

Still looking for help in the Fox Valley, Wisconsin. Let me know if you are available.

Thanks.purplebou


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

*NE / Fox Valley Wisconsin*

Still looking for Sub-contractors with and without equipment for upcoming season.

Thanks.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

JUSTBE;441002 said:



> Still looking for Sub-contractors with and without equipment for upcoming season.
> 
> Thanks.


I may be interested since I live in Menasha and all....


----------



## adrebs57 (Jan 11, 2008)

*fox valley sub contractor*

What are you willing to pay for subcontracting?

I have about a dozen accounts myself

I have a 97 1 ton chevy dump with 9 foot vee plow

Allan


----------

